# Quarry Ammo Store



## Dick Derpin (Jan 31, 2016)

Ive made a promise to myself to be more active on the Forum this year, keep up to date and get more reports up so here goes...

As our 'pre DP birthday meet' explore myself and Mr SlimJim popped in here on the way up from Kent.

Im sure you lot will recognize the place, but we'd never been so wanted to check it out. We where nicely suprised as whats left is in good condition and there was a large amount of bats hanging about (be careful not to upset them if anyone decides to visit )

All in all an interesting little site tucked away far enough not to have suffered too much!

Enjoy


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 31, 2016)

That is really nice ☺


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice to see this place again, very nice shots there!


----------



## Conrad (Jan 31, 2016)

Looking good, cool place.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 31, 2016)

Good stuff there, especially in the low (zero?) light.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 31, 2016)

Quality shots, Pb! Was an ace pre-DP pub meet splore!

Here's a few of my shots...

By the entrance.






Tracks.





"Radon" sign.





Group shot! 





I found this amusing...





Lift.





Time for some chicken flavour instant noodles, before heading to the DP meet!





Thanks for looking!


----------



## tazong (Jan 31, 2016)

AS i do all my explores on my own - i think that place would really freak me out - so natually this is on my to do list.
great stuff

really loved the rubber heads


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 31, 2016)

Awesome shots both of you, really well lit shots! 
Brilliant!


----------



## smiler (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice One That, Thanks


----------



## alltypenoface (Feb 1, 2016)

Amazing hand painted EMERGENCY sign.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks both for these cracking images,I really enjoyed looking.


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 1, 2016)

Good job the No. 2 FAPs can be disabled. Fantastic photos from the two of you! I wonder if it's the first time a pug and a giraffe have been down there


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 1, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> Good job the No. 2 FAPs can be disabled. Fantastic photos from the two of you! I wonder if it's the first time a pug and a giraffe have been down there



Id say so, with all the bats it was like an underground zoo.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 1, 2016)

This is too cool lol fantastic photos both of you  seems like you had a good day all-round!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 2, 2016)

Some good shots of an interesting site, which, i assumed had been locked down !! Glad to see the radon gas didn't get ya !! Will have to make this a top priority now !! Thanks !!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 2, 2016)

Excellent works and some great photos to boot


----------

